# Boston Police and Residency Preference



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

I heard that the Boston Police is getting rid of their residency preference from this last exam. I heard it was to get a wider selection of qualified candidates, is this true?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I doubt thats true. If that was the case, wouldnt the civil service have to get rid of every PDs recidency preference?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

If it is true, they still have to establish residency in the city. That hasn't changed, and is currently dictated by CBA. The 10 year cap was proposed, approved, and (don't quote me on this) waiting to be voted on. But as of right now; you work here, you live here.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea sounds about right to me, thats just what I heard and figured I'd throw it out there. Personally, I like the idea of residency preference.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

The lateral transfers all have to reside in the city.


----------

